# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Some street fighting Vids..

## BOUNCER

Compliments of www.bullshido.com 


http://www.bullshido.net/modules.php...titleA&show=10 

Some are worth a look. Some look alittle fake, but all show that even a tiny bit of combat training should give you the edge over the street thug whose's only strenght is that he wants to hurt you but has no real techniques other than aggression to use. Worth a look all the same. Only one I found disturbing is 'HongKong beatdown', its a video take n in a school classroom where a bunch of kids knock 7 colours of sh*t out of another child. Bullying at its worse.

----------


## Rhino58

That fat woman can bob and weave like a champ. And that dude is a disgrace to crack heads everywhere.

----------


## skinjob

well buger me the link dont seem to work K( ... was lookin forward to that too

----------

